# VK | Montecasino store closed permanently



## Stroodlepuff (17/8/20)

Hi Guys

Just thought we should let you guys know amid the excitement of our stores reopening that unfortunately one of them will not be, we have made the decision to permanently close our MonteCasino store, this was not an easy decision however it is for the best, our lease came to an end in April amid the heavy lockdown and we decided not to renew due to various factors.

We plan on coming back bigger and better than before now that we are allowed to trade again so watch this space!

All the other branches will be open at 9am tomorrow morning...eek so excited!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (17/8/20)

Glad to see the excitement coming through, we wish you all well for the comeback

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

